
Erlang Tic Tac Toe - necrodome
http://ninenines.eu/articles/tictactoe
======
zoowar
I would rather see an APL video <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmT80OseAGs>

------
RodgerTheGreat
This is a cute trick, but using pattern-matching in this way means that the
amount of code you write to solve a problem grows geometrically (or worse!) as
the problem size scales up. The Tic Tac Toe game presented in its entirety is
quite long, and for any nontrivial variation it would be terrifying.

